# Why Europe believes America to be a nation of idiots!



## SvK (Aug 27, 2007)

Why Europe believes America to be a nation of idiots!

Watch this.....priceless

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WALIARHH ... ed&search=


----------



## tobyond (Aug 27, 2007)

That about sums it up, I love how she only knows South Africa and Iraq.


----------



## sbkp (Aug 27, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## handz (Aug 28, 2007)

OMG!!!


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 28, 2007)

I thought the President had only two daughters.


----------



## VonRichter (Aug 28, 2007)

She ain't even very hot. 
Certainly not hot enough to make up for that empty skull.


----------



## Scott Rogers (Aug 28, 2007)

..........


----------



## VonRichter (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott Rogers @ Tue Aug 28 said:


> Yeah, yeah, big talk. Fact is, if you saw her at a party you'd be drooling all over yourself - forgetting your own name if she so much as looked in your direction by accident - and yes, it _would_ be by accident.



Whatever dude. Everyone knows I get the babes. Sounds more like you're talking from your own personal experience. ::chuckle::

Nobody is worth putting on some imaginary pedestal. Even self proclaimed god-kings have to poop.

The hottest babes in the world still have diarrhea from time to time. o=< o=<


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott Rogers @ Tue Aug 28 said:


> But really, it's a damn shame she doesn't have her [email protected]#t as perfectly together as all of the Igor Stravinskys around here.



Even Stravinsky was accused of being intellectually lazy by Pierre Boulez so go figure.

I don't have a breach against the young lady but I must confess to having a concern about our public education system (which was heightened by that clip.) In fact a correct answer on her part would have pointed to our education system but I think she did that far more effectively by her reply (if not intentionally.)


----------



## aeneas (Aug 28, 2007)

Scott Rogers @ Tue 28 Aug said:


> I'm not exactly sure who has the "empty skull" here.


I think "empty skull" was a way of saying that the young lady failed to (loudly) admit that she doesn't know why one fifth of the American people can't locate the US on the world map. A correct answer to that question would have been something like: "I don't know, and there is no way that I can possibly know why those people can't do that." Failing to give this, or a similar answer, and starting to utter meaningless phrases instead - I think that can be metaphorically called an "empty skull", IMO.

Of course, she was asked for just an opinion, but she could have replied that she cannot form an opinion on the spot and based on such scarce info. When suddenly exposed to a new fact, no one can express an opinion, on the spot, and without being allowed to ask for more info. Trying to give an opinion nevertheless - that shows an "empty skull". Saying: "I can't answer that, not enough info, plus I never met anyone who can't locate the US, so I wouldn't know." - that would have shown some brains.

It's the easiest thing to say "I don't know", even under pressure. Especially under pressure, that is the best answer to such a stupid question. 

EDIT
A better answer: "What is a Map?" 0oD


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 28, 2007)

Finally! Someone has the guts to give the poor girl a chance to explain herself:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vUE1Cu04Jzo


----------



## david robinson (Aug 29, 2007)

the USA:
home to bill gates and steve jobs.
what more could you want in a country?
DR9.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 29, 2007)

No question about it: If it wasn't for all the American Idiots there wouldn't be any European Idiots - just a bunch of citizens of The Third Reich.


----------



## madbulk (Aug 29, 2007)

here we go.


----------



## SvK (Aug 29, 2007)

Dave Connor @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> No question about it: If it wasn't for all the American Idiots there wouldn't be any European Idiots - just a bunch of citizens of The Third Reich.



Hey don't knock it....

Under the Third Reich we'd have a lot more good-looking Blond Bimbos to go around.....and bimbos wouldn't have to find any countries on the map as they would all be Germany 

SvK


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 29, 2007)

Based on my interaction with many people from many countries I would merely state that this, will truly frightening, is not a uniquely American phenomenon.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 29, 2007)

Ashermusic @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> . . . not a uniquely American phenomenon.


I dunno about that. People in Mexico and Latin America, for instance, seem to be having no trouble at all finding the U.S. on a map! :mrgreen:


----------



## Moonchilde (Aug 29, 2007)

Mike Greene @ August 29th 2007 said:


> I dunno about that. People in Mexico and Latin America, for instance, seem to be having no trouble at all finding the U.S. on a map! :mrgreen:



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 29, 2007)

"If it wasn't for all the American Idiots there wouldn't be any European Idiots - just a bunch of citizens of The Third Reich."

Yeah? Well if it weren't for my ancestor Og chasing away the sabre tooth tiger, you wouldn't even have been born. So there.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 29, 2007)

Ah dear old Og. Never far from my thoughts.


----------



## aeneas (Aug 29, 2007)

American phenomenon? Why generalizing, it was just a young lady talking without thinking. She could have been from any country.

Saving Europe from the nazi - not to dismiss the American contribution, but, from what I learned, there are many nations, Germans included (yes, exactly!), that can take equal credit for the fall of the 3rd reich. 

Also, calling the Americans "idiots" is very much like calling the Arabs "terrorists" - not a sign of intelligence. Maps are far less important than the respect due to each and every nation.

IMHO, idiocy is fairly randomly widespread on the World Map. :wink: If I was to generalize, I would say that so idiocy is more exposed, for wise people do talk in public a lot less - they are sort of unseen. (on TV for example) ~o)


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 29, 2007)

aeneas @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> Saving Europe from the nazi - not to dismiss the American contribution, but, from what I learned, there are many nations, Germans included (yes, exactly!), that can take equal credit for the fall of the 3rd reich.



Equal credit? Hardly. In fact that's the point. We bankrolled and supplied Britain as well as Russia. Fought a war in the Pacific which relieved the Russians from their traditional enemy Japan allowing them to fight off Hitler. Fought a war in Europe which turned the tide of history and reinstated their liberty (so they could say anything they want about this nation or any other.) After that we gave a ton of food and money to countless nations and then promptly forgave the debt. When the US rolled into France those people with tears of joy in their eyes were not yelling 'idiots!'

The noble people you mentioned who resisted did all they could for their homeland and so did we. If we hadn't their efforts would have been futile.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 29, 2007)

And look how far we've fallen in those teary eyes since then.


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 29, 2007)

Everyone should be free to criticise any government's policy (a privledge a few billion people don't have in this world.) Most Europeans will tell you they're okay with the American people generally anyway. My point is that whatever the education level over there perhaps some brain food is in order to remember that their liberty to criticise the US was paid for in US blood. This should inform their thinking. It doesn't mean they lose objectivity in evaluating are policy or leaders. Only that the US can get it right and has done so before. It's one thing to criticise an enemy and another a friend.


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 29, 2007)

aeneas @ Tue Aug 28 said:


> Trying to give an opinion nevertheless - that shows an "empty skull". Saying: "I can't answer that, not enough info, plus I never met anyone who can't locate the US, so I wouldn't know." - that would have shown some brains.
> 
> It's the easiest thing to say "I don't know", even under pressure. Especially under pressure, that is the best answer to such a stupid question.



I'm not sure about an empty skull, but I don't think that what was displayed here was necessarily a lack of intelligence. Some people simply freeze up under pressure and become incoherent like that. I've seen perfectly intelligent people become tongue-tied when under the spotlight or blurt out some pretty unintelligent sounding stuff.

As for stupid questions, I think that is precisely the kind they like to ask because they want to see how much poise the contestants have in giving their answers. I think that counts as much as the answer. They need to have the winner be somebody who is articulate under pressure as they are required to spend a year touring around, meeting people, giving speeches and probably answering all kinds of stupid questions. :lol:


----------



## aeneas (Aug 29, 2007)

Dave Connor @ Wed 29 Aug said:


> Equal credit? Hardly. In fact that's the point. We bankrolled and supplied Britain as well as Russia. Fought a war in the Pacific which relieved the Russians from their traditional enemy Japan allowing them to fight off Hitler. Fought a war in Europe which turned the tide of history and reinstated their liberty (so they could say anything they want about this nation or any other.) After that we gave a ton of food and money to countless nations and then promptly forgave the debt. When the US rolled into France those people with tears of joy in their eyes were not yelling 'idiots!'
> 
> The noble people you mentioned who resisted did all they could for their homeland and so did we. If we hadn't their efforts would have been futile.



The bravery of Americans during WWII was never doubted, and shall never be forgotten. But there is this stereotype (see title) that Europeans are calling the Americans "idiots." I was arguing against buying it and responding to it with: "We saved you from the nazi, don't you call us idiots!" First, the few Europeans who might be calling the Americans "idiots" are precisely the European Idiots. Second, IMHO, "equal credit" is a fair formulation, and here I explicitly include the Germans. This "idiots" issue seems to me ridiculous when I think that many Europeans and Americans are yet to get rid of their prejudices against the German people. Again, no doubt, without the American force it would have been harder, more dreadful and painful, but from the 4rd year of war, the third reich was already doomed, from within. Americans are also to be thanked for saving half of Europe from Communism - if we are to go on making post-WWII orwellian scenarios. (o) 

my two US ¢ o 

PS
Strange how an unfortunate mindless uttering of a scared young lady can bring up all those things...


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 29, 2007)

I hear you aeneas. The topic was just a jumping off point for a hot button issue. To broadbrush the American people as idiots just doesn't wash and it's sort of vogue. To indict an entire society of people speaks more about the accuser than the accused. This is what I'm addressing.


----------



## aeneas (Aug 29, 2007)

So we are in total agreement that when A is calling B an idiot, that would make A (and not B) an idiot. o-[][]-o 



Dave Connor @ Wed 29 Aug said:


> It's one thing to criticise an enemy and another a friend.


Criticizing is a different issue, and I think that true friends have the duty to criticize. As I see it, insulting and criticizing are as far as can be. A friend never insults. 

I would never criticize my enemy. :wink:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 29, 2007)

Dave, do you realize you're having a discussion with someone whose name is aeneas?

Just asking...


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 29, 2007)

Laughed at that Nick. Too busy reading VI Mag right now (arrived today.) Just downloaded SoundSource which is something I've been desperate for because I've been opening system preferences 30 times a day. Far too pleaed with you to joust in any way. I will say anyone here who doesn't get VI Mag is some sort of idiot and am prepared to take on all comers.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 29, 2007)

Me too!

(And no offense, aeneas - the picture in my mind of Dave typing away was just too funny...)


----------



## aeneas (Aug 29, 2007)

None taken, Nick!  I love my name, I find it very European... 8)


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 29, 2007)

yes a capital and civil fellow is aeneas with whom I agree.

what idiot started this thread? actually the brilliant SvK.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 30, 2007)

Dave Connor @ Wed Aug 29 said:


> . . . I will say anyone here who doesn't get VI Mag is some sort of idiot . . .


Agreed, but sadly, even some of the people who _do_ subscribe to VI are still idiots. At least the American ones.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 30, 2007)

Is it a Greek name?


----------



## aeneas (Aug 31, 2007)

synthetic @ Thu 30 Aug said:


> Is it a Greek name?


Is this a personal question? o


----------



## lux (Sep 1, 2007)

cool video, but nothing new if you have the chance to watch our national Miss Italia competition. At least the girl didnt start laughin histerically.


----------



## lux (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh well, porn wise we have still lot to learn, cigars and the like included...


----------



## Niah (Sep 2, 2007)

Americans are Europeans and Europeans are Americans.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 2, 2007)

I wasn't sniping at Italian elections, lux - I'm serious: that porn actress a few years ago was very funny!


----------



## Niah (Sep 3, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> I wasn't sniping at Italian elections, lux - I'm serious: that porn actress a few years ago was very funny!





> She announced in September 1990, when it was becoming clear that the Gulf war was inevitable, "I am available to make love with Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein to achieve peace in the Middle East". She renewed the offer in October 2002, when Iraq was resisting international pressure to allow inspections for weapons of mass destruction (WMD), and in April 2006 made the same offer to Osama bin Laden



There's nothing funny about that Nick, this woman is speaking with her heart !!

~o)


----------



## aeneas (Sep 3, 2007)

Niah @ Mon 03 Sep said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't sniping at Italian elections, lux - I'm serious: that porn actress a few years ago was very funny!
> ...


Maybe she is the incarnation of the idea "Make Love Not War". Here's to all Monicas and Ciociosans! o-[][]-o


----------



## Niah (Sep 3, 2007)

aeneas @ Mon Sep 03 said:


> Niah @ Mon 03 Sep said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Sep 03 said:
> ...



o-[][]-o


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 4, 2007)

http://img-a4.ak.imagevz.net/forum1/26/ab/a99733746a2f3ebacf60368b7d1c/1-c7ff8a859ba784f8.jpg (http://img-a4.ak.imagevz.net/forum1/26/ ... a784f8.jpg)


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry for seeing humor in a porn actress turning into a politician.  Maybe she should be in SvK's poll as a write-in?


----------



## Dave Connor (Sep 4, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> Maybe she should be in SvK's poll as a write-in?



If she can't make it onto the the poll maybe she can make it onto the pole.


----------



## Niah (Sep 4, 2007)

Dave Connor @ Tue Sep 04 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Sep 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe she should be in SvK's poll as a write-in?
> ...



:lol:


----------



## aeneas (Sep 4, 2007)

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue 04 Sep said:


> Sorry for seeing humor in a porn actress turning into a politician.


Why, politics have a lot to do with porn aòí³   `ÛIí³   `ÛJí³   `ÛKí³   `ÛLí³   `ÛMí³   `ÛNí³   `ÛOí³   `ÛPí³   `ÛQí³   `ÛRí³   `ÛSí³   `ÛTí³   `ÛUí³   `ÛVí³   `ÛWí³   `ÛXí³   `ÛYí³   `ÛZí³   `Û[


----------

